# Cheapest mail in film processing?



## doobs (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, I've a crapload of color rolls (no idea how to develop color) and I'm looking for a cheap mail-in/internet film processing place that can develop 120 roll film AND cross process it. The cheapest is the best, and quick too. I'm wondering what place you guys use and what's good.

Thanks!
- Edward Rod Brown


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you have a darkroom with running water, Doobs?


----------



## doobs (Oct 20, 2007)

I've none of the supplies, and no idea how to process color film. There's a local darkroom down the street that has everything, but there's a 10 dollar flat rate and like 3.50 for the first two rolls of film and like 1.50 for each additional roll. I was figuring there has to be a cheaper way. Also all these rolls are different kinds and I don't want to be there all day processing them one at a time.

EDIT: Scratch that, I don't know if they do have color developer in the public darkroom, which means more expensive to reserve one of the private ones.

I figure I could always just buy the supplies to do it at home, but I don't feel like buying all the stuff right now, lol.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 20, 2007)

I just did my first set and was pleased (would be more pleased if I had put the correct amount of chemicals in the tank) with the result.

I used to send mine out to snapfish, but was never really 'wowed' with the results.


----------



## doobs (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm, does it differ much from b+w? I know you're supposed to keep the temperatures at the correct levels. I might as well just try this if it's cheap/easy enough.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 20, 2007)

Comparing UK prices with the US is....irritating, but colour developing chemicals are more expensive, generally they go off quicker, you need some method of maintaining a higher temperature for all the baths.
£5 or $10 buys developement of 1 roll of 120 transparencies here at the only place that still doe's it, so the price you quote seems quite cheap to me, unless your quoting B/W.
I certainly wouldn't pay for B/W developement


----------



## doobs (Oct 20, 2007)

I definately do not pay for b+w development. I had free access to a local darkroom where I developed the film myself (not anymore), but I am going to invest in supplies for b+w development to save money. The prices I quoted were for the darkroom place for development of b+w if you do it yourself.

I've found a place across town (http://www.calicolor.com/Film1.htm) that does E-6 and C-41 processing. Most of the film was expired Ektachrome 64T (slide reversal film) that I'd like cross processed anyway, which should save me some money. It's 3.25 a roll so that sounds reasonable enough. I'll stop by on Monday, I suppose.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 20, 2007)

$3.25 is VERY reasonable.  I think I pay something like $6 a roll of E-6 and $4.25 a roll for c-41.

This is the kit I ordered from Freestyle:

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=1001&pid=4703


----------



## doobs (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm, then it looks like I don't need any mail ordering film stuff company thing now 

Though I'd still like to learn my own color development. I'll look into it. You use the same stop bath, fixer, photo-flo that you would use for b+w as well?


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 21, 2007)

Nope.  Color developer, blix (bleach and fixer together), and stabilizer (which is, I have concluded, Photo-flo and a few other things.  Hang to dry.  Pretty easy despite the temperature control thing.


----------



## doobs (Oct 22, 2007)

Hmm, I'll talk to some people I know and see if they can show me how it's done.


----------

